# Inshore Reel Question - Stradic FJ vs CI4+ vs Ballistic EX



## ReefDonkey123 (May 9, 2013)

Hey Guys. I have a wade trip coming up in April and I am looking to add a 3000 size reel to my collection to target trout, reds, flounder, etc. The reels i'm considering are the shimano stradic FJ, CI4+, and daiwa ballistic EX. I already own a 4000 FJ and absolutely love it but would like to cut down in weight since I will be throwing lures from sun up to sun down. So here are the questions I have for anyone that has experience with these reels. I will be putting the reel on a 7'6" medium fast action shimano crucial inshore rod.

1) Is the CI4+ a huge upgrade from the FJ (is it worth the extra $50)?
2) I have always been a shimano guy but the specs for the new ballistic look awesome. How does the ballistic EX compare to the CI4+?
3) I like to do basic service (grease/lube) on my reels so is it hard to service the Ballistic yourself due to the mag seal?

Thanks for the input and I apologize if this has already been discussed.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

just bought a CI4+ 4000 at outcast. havent used it yet but i have a 7' fenwick that i had a penn battle 4000 on so i swapped out the reels and i cannot believe the weight differance. i still love my battle but man i cannot wait to to see the CI4+ in action. i was looking at the daiwa ballistic also but pulled the trigger on the shimano.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

To add to the confusion you may also want to look at the quantum smokes as I love mine and have spoken to several charter guides who swear by them.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Man, I don't think you can go wrong with the FJ. I've got a few different sizes and absolutely LOVE them. I do have a 4000 Ci4 also. I put it on a Star Rod Seagis. Let me tell you, it is the lightest setup I have. I must say though, that I still prefer the FJ. The Ci4 is now my son's reel...

I don't know anything about the ballistic. It does look pretty cool though. Almost like a space ship.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

*Stradic FJ vs Ci4+ vs Ballistic EX*

I'll take a crack at this. I use Shimanos exclusively, and have a collection of Stradic FJs to 5000 and Ci4s up to 3000 and Ci4+ in 4000, and I can say that none of these have ever let me down. They handle bull reds up to 40 inches, trout and flounder with no problems, even landed some reef donkeys. The drags on all three versions are smooth as silk. The Ci4 and Ci4+ are lighter and allow you to throw them all day without feeling like you just took a beating. I have no experience with the Ballistic EX, but I will say I like to find something that works and stick with it....

As for maintenance, I rinse them after every use and lube them once a year, no problems.
GT :thumbup:


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Ci4 3000 is the way to go for inshore setup


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm like the rest of these guys. I'm a Shimano guy through and through...from the lowly Sahara to the Tiagra, etc. 

That said, you mentioned that you are going wade fishing and that changes things. You are certain to sink your equipment from time to time and for that reason, I would go with the Diawa due to their 'Mag Sealed' technology. For a while, the Certate was the only true sealed reels out there but the price point was prohibitive for most anglers, listing at around $650. ..including me but I did pull the trigger on a 2500 Certate at $450.

Now that Diawa has the technology paid for, by suckers like me, they have expanded it to other lines like the Ballistic EX and the Procyon EX and they are VERY reasonable for the technology they are offering. I would go with the Diawa. Just be aware that Diawas run bigger so you might want to drop down to the 2000 size. I wish I had. My Certate 2500 is almost the size of a Shimano 4000.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

WAReilly said:


> Man, I don't think you can go wrong with the FJ. I've got a few different sizes and absolutely LOVE them. I do have a 4000 Ci4 also._ I put it on a Star Rod Seagis. Let me tell you, it is the lightest setup I have..._.


I have 3 of the exact same from the 4k on down. Its like a feather. I still really like the FJ's but if I am gonna be flipping plugs all day, it's on my Ci4/Seagis.


----------



## ReefDonkey123 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys :thumbsup:! Based on the responses I think I am going to go with the either the 3000 CI4+ or FJ. I will take a look at the smoke pts while i'm at the shop as well. I guess now it will all depend on which one balances better on my rod.

If anyone is in the Port St. Joe/Cape San Blas area April 6th-12th let me know. Would love to fish with you guys.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Second on considering the smokes. If you are in the area I'd gladly let you try a 30 or 40. I switched pretty much everything I own over to Quantum and let the others hold down the rod racks in the garage. That's not a knock on the others, just love how good the Quantums have been to me.


----------



## ReefDonkey123 (May 9, 2013)

Ridefish said:


> Second on considering the smokes. If you are in the area I'd gladly let you try a 30 or 40. I switched pretty much everything I own over to Quantum and let the others hold down the rod racks in the garage. That's not a knock on the others, just love how good the Quantums have been to me.


I appreciate the offer Ridefish! What reels were you using before? Have you noticed any corrosion issues with the Quantums?


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

I've had pretty much all of the Penn ss and z series reels, a bunch of Shimano's reels from $39.00 to $179.00 price range, the reel made by US reels (150.00 waste of money) and that's about it for spinning reels. The Smokes are light, stiff and smooth pick up and drag. After one full season of saltwater they all look and perform new.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I have 3 ci4+ 2500 and 1 ci4 2500 and love them! I've caught bull reds over 40'' and the reel will flex a little at the seat but the over all day to day performance, I can't complain. I've also had 5 Daiwa Aird 2500 and they were awesome reels, especially for under $100. So I'd imagine that a higher end Daiwa would preform even better.


----------

